# Hardware-Router unter Linux



## Patte (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

ich bin ein vollkommener Linux-Neuling. Ich hab' mir am Freitag Suse Linux 8.2 gekauft und versuche bis jetzt ohne Erfolg über meinen Hardware Router ins Internet zu kommen. 
Helft mir bitte !

Drei Rechner (einer mit Linux, zwei noch mit XP) sind via Netgear RP 614 mit dem Internet verbunden. Unter XP lief die ganze Sache tadellos:
Statische IP-Vergabe: 192.168.0.33 - 192.168.0.35
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.0.1 (Router-IP)

Insofern ist eigentlich alles klar, nur bekomme ich auf dem Linux-Rechner (192.168.0.33) keine Verbindung zum Internet. Die beiden anderen Adressen lassen sich, ebenso wie auch die Router-IP erfolgreich anpingen, nur bei anderen Adressen funktioniert's nicht.

Falls noch weitere Angaben von Nöten sein sollten, kein Problem - einfach Bescheid sagen, nur bitte helft mir zwei erfolgslose Tage sind genug.


----------



## Patte (5. Oktober 2003)

Bin mittlerweile dahinter gekommen, dass die IP-Adresse des Routers als DNS-Server fehlte.


----------

